# Remote cheats for RX-V565



## ronniebuss (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a Logitech 650 universal remote. I want to use it to turn up and down JUST the center channel of my system. I can do it with a bunch of steps i.e. devices - AVR - speaker set up - enter - down arrow twice - enter - down arrow three times - enter-right/left arrow - enter - speaker set up - activities. Any idea how to bypass all that and just be able to customize buttons on the universal remote to turn the center channel up and down in volume without doing anything to the other channels?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Only if there is a button on the Yamaha remote for center-channel volume. Either that or set up a macro on the Logitech that would automatically step through all the commands to get to the center volume function.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ronniebuss (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Wayne! I had to Google it, but after finding the sequence steps tutorial, it was a snap. Limited to 5 steps, so I had to break the sequence into 2 sequences. No worries though. That beats the out of pressing the buttons 10-15 times to achieve my goal. Thanks again.


----------

